# LAST and FINAL TTOC Magazine name poll



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Vote here

Poll closes noon Friday 24th Jan.

The final result of the last poll is below (79 responses).

QuaTTro 25%
The TTimes 16%
AbsoluTTe 13%
sTTyle 13%
Drive iTT 10%
oTT 9%
ExciTTe 5%
6TTh Gear 4%
Pure TT 3%
GestalTT 1%
SubTTle 1%
Audi TTimes 0%
AvanTTi 0%
EnthusiasTT 0%
EnTThusiast 0%
FanaTTic 0%
FuTTure 0%
passionaTTe 0%
PresTTige 0%
Schon 0%
SporTT 0%
ToTTal 0%
ToTTallY TT 0%
TT Magazine 0%
TTechnik 0%
TTecnique 0%
TTempo 0%
TTOC Magazine 0%
TToTTal 0%
uTTerings 0%


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Current voting

QuaTTro 44% 
The TTimes 17% 
AbsoluTTe 19% 
sTTyle 11% 
Drive iTT 8%

Results based on 36 responses.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Results so far.... and it does seem like we have a runaway leader 

Results 
QuaTTro 49% 
The TTimes 14% 
AbsoluTTe 20% 
sTTyle 11% 
Drive iTT 6%

Results based on 81 responses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Hello!!

I am new to this forum stuff so forgive me if I make a error! I would like to comment that the QuaTTro gets my vote and the AbsoluTTe comes a close second! How do I join the owners club?

Jopined the forum today and I have had my TT 3 months.

Buffer


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Buffer

see the thread below

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1038341101

Follow the instructions, log your name and other details and we will be back to you shortly with instructions as to how to join.

BTW did you actually use the vote using the poll?

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Mark,

Doh! I discovered the poll after I had posted my comments! Sorry for that. Learning curves and all that. Thanks for the thread. I hadn't thought about the owners club until I found the forum. I am seaking some parts for my car and used the forum to hopefully find what I was looking for. Now I can join the OC also, which is cool!

I also have a possible offering regarding a product I can offer discount for OC members......... something that maybe of use M8 to all TT owners? 

Buffer


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If it's discount then log it in the thread at the top of this forum. You may want to also inform members on the main forum too.


----------

